
Scarfolk is a town in North West England that did not progress beyond 1979 - sjclemmy
http://www.scarfolk.blogspot.com/
======
jeremysmyth
_Scarfolk is a fictional northern English town created by writer and designer
Richard Littler, who is sometimes identified as the town mayor._

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scarfolk](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scarfolk)

